# hard time deciding



## Jon111 (Mar 9, 2008)

having a hard time deciding on whether or not to purchase the M&P .40 or the .45.
the only thing i can think of that would hold me back is that i have small hands. what do yall think?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They are both good pistols and both have replaceable grip inserts. Go to a gun store ant heft both with the small grip insert then decide.

:smt1099


----------

